# Creepy Crawlies



## hesaias

Poll closed (ancient old!) and thread starter post edited due to broken links


----------



## luckydog

Totally agree, Bugs are tops!!!

Hey Manda, don't forget to pick on Hesaias for the lack of notice of spidey shot


----------



## vonnagy

i have to admit bugs and spiders give me the creeps. lucky no really dangerous bugs here in nz, though they found some redbacks piggiebacking on on a plain from oz here recently.


----------



## cowbert098

Doesn't it look like it is smiling?


----------



## vonnagy

yeah, it looks like its up to something cheeky


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken links


----------



## DarkEyes

time To revive an old topic that was never really given much of a chance.

Heres My submission-
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v250/NightVision2004/Macro/Wasp2.jpg

I took this one about a week ago whilst experimenting with Macro. Unfortunitly, It was taken with ISO 400 film, like all the images I've posted so far, and therefore is'nt as detailed as it could be.

 The image was taken with the Nikon SLR with a 50mm lens and an 'Extension' set. Lighting was Extremely poor, (A couple of torches and a nightlight!).

 The Image Was scanned onto computer using the Canon Scanner (3200F) at a 1200 DPI, then all dust, fibres Etc. were removed in Arcsoft Photoshop with the aid of the 'clone' feature. The Image was then loaded into Microsoft Picture it9, were further proccessing was performed. To achieve the finl effect, I altered the Hue and Saturation to the level I wanted &amp; Turned it into a 'Negative'. 

 Then, I copied the image, pasted it ontop of te image I was working on and selected the 'Glowing edges' function from the Effects menu. I then set the top layer to 50% Opacity.


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken links


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ats

deleted somehow post got doubled.


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## DarkEyes

Now I'z Green with envy. Must grab the camera and go on the prowl Iz Finks.


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

I don't really consider butterflies "creepy crawly," but oh well.


----------



## sabman




----------



## Lungfarmer




----------



## John E.

Lungfarmer that spider shot should be in National Geographic, just great.


----------



## Lungfarmer

Thank you! It's a little blurry thanks to the wind, but I wasn't about to try to steady the web any, it was a big spider! *cringe*


----------



## CrazyAva

Ick, I hate creepy crawlies, but I have these pictures to contribute LOL

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d628b3127cceb3a04f767b9a0000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d628b3127cceb3a037f1fa110000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d628b3127cceb3a071d17b220000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d628b3127cceb3a02e67ba130000002610


----------



## airgunr

I have no idea what these guys are but they did stay still long enough for a family portrait. If you look closely you'll see a "baby" under the one facing the camera.






Will get merged with the Creepy Crawlies-theme now (14-Nov-2005)


----------



## Corry

GROSS! Nice shot though!


----------



## Wilson

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ferny

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

I love spider's. there my favorite bug's cos they keep pesky flies away.
Therfor, I'm starting a topic on thier behalf.
















I would love to see some of other peoplz work, just dont get too close to 'em like I do, as a gust of wind can easily move the spider onto your camera lens if your doing macro. (had that happen a couple of times!).


----------



## JonMikal

great shots!  what the heck are those 4 holes on its back?


----------



## CrazyAva

ooh, I have some to contribute, must go find them!!


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

WHOA!  :shock: that is a tad creepy!


----------



## hobbes28

Okay Darkeyes.  I was the ignorant one that checked out a post when I'm scared of spiders.  I don't really mind seeing them in a picture because I try to take an artist's point of view.  That first one you posted makes my skin want to jump off.  That guy is CRRRREEEEEEPPPPYYY!!

Good shots though.


----------



## DarkEyes

I think tose "holes" on it's back are just a pattern, because theres actually 10 in five pairs of two. I pity all those arachnophobics out there. Spiders are great targets in the bug world. Love the shots of the funnel web spiders.

It might be a day or two before I find another type of spider to photograph, as they have the habbit of building there webs in akward to photograph places eg: Car wheels, High spots, low spots etc.

The spiders that feature in my shots so far are the most common garden sparders at my home. Theres also heaps os Daddy Long Legs, Huntsmans, redbacks and window spiders around, but all biuld homes in uninteresting places.


----------



## DarkEyes

Here's one of the big 'Gal, with her mate. or should I say dinner?- I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## CrazyAva

jonmikal said:
			
		

> WHOA!  :shock: that is a tad creepy!


Mine?


----------



## ferny

Edited due to broken link


----------



## blutiful

ferny said:
			
		

> Ack! I hate spiders.  :shock:
> 
> This one was taken with a reversed lens, so I was about an inch away.



and it was *alive* at the time?!!! blucky!


----------



## ferny

He was sitting on a web oustide the kitchen window with no breeze to speak of yet the web kept moving. Not great with only a 2mm dof. There was a line of three of them in total. The garden gets full of them. They can be half an inch across or one and a half inches. Ugly things. They can be different colours to. There was one stuck to some ice yesterday who was yellow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee

Ferny your a brave brave persom :shock:


----------



## GerryDavid

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

Ick  LOL


----------



## Corry

Ok...I am thoroughly creeped out now.  Thanks.  Just thanks.


----------



## jadin

When I lived out in the country we used to have spiders in the house galore. There was one behind the toilet that spun a pretty descent web back there so we just left it. (Figured he wouldn't leave the web if we treated it nice )

We named him Boris, and whenever we'd catch a bug that was still alive or another spider we'd toss it onto his web. It was crazy to see the other spiders when they landed on the web. They'd just freeze. Unlike bugs who'd kick and flap setting off the spidey alarm like crazy. The spiders would know they just landed in enemy territory and wouldn't move a muscle. It was quite cool.

It took up to 15 minutes for the action to finish, but when it did it was over quick. Boris being on home turf won almost exclusively. One time I think he got bit and we didn't see him for a week or so. Thought he had passed on. But then he emerged not long after. I came to the conclusion he had just grown so fast he needed to molt or maybe just recover from his defeat.

He lived with us for almost a year. Unfortunately one day I was taking a bath when I saw a spider in the tub with me. Being an arachnaphobe I almost lept completely out of the water. Turns out it had already drowned though and was just floating. (right, like that makes it anyless scary)

We never saw Boris after that. I can only assume he came to same goodbye, or just lost his footing trying to scare me.

A little spider useful information. Watching the making of the movie 'arachnaphobia', they used dish soap painted on the ground where they didn't want the spiders to go. So you could paint a maze or path and the spider would follow it exactly. I use this to my advantage and now lysol around my bed making a vertical descent the only way to get to me while I'm sleeping. I also lysol my doorframe to further keep 'em back.

Ahh the joysshock of spiders.


----------



## GerryDavid

You sound like you got to much free time, hehe.

What state are you in?  The joy of living in canada is no poisonus stuff.  Just huge man eating mammals.  :0)  But next year Ill be living down south, where there are poisonus stuff.  Hopefully my photography will educate me on whats poisonus and what isnt.  So far it has helped me id birds, plants, mammals, etc with the help of fellow forum members.  :0)


----------



## Karalee

Jadin! You let Boris live in your bathroom :shock:

Id be so scared to pee in your house :-?


----------



## ferny

So you are saying to killed Boris?


You bastard! :cry:


:mrgreen:


----------



## jadin

I didn't kill Boris! He jumped in my tub and drowned! I'd never kill a close friend!

I'm in Minnesota. We have brown lucose spiders which are quite poisonous and very keen on hiding in piles of clothes in houses. (how nice eh?) But I can't say if I've ever seen one, and if I did, I didn't recognize it as poisonous.

The most poisonous spider we have in this area is actually the daddy long legs. Fortunately they're fangs are too small to penetrate skin!

As far as what's poisonous and what's not, the general rule of nature is, if it's bright / bold etc. probably poisonous. :b

But that's an extremely vague rule of thumb....



			
				GerryDavid said:
			
		

> You sound like you got to much free time, hehe.



Who?!? Couldn't be talking about me...


----------



## Karalee

Oh man, are those those big ugly brown spiders that come charging at you :-? Im sure we had a few Boris' this year!


----------



## GerryDavid

Ive heard about brown recluse but I think I read they werent really poisonus.  The venum melts skin though so its best to have it looked after fast.  I stayed in a friends back yard in MA back in '01 and they had recluses, so I was pretty paranoid in checking my tent and sleeping bag each night before going to sleep. :0)


----------



## jadin

Do a google search on brown recluse bites. I won't post examples here, because it's quite disgusting. If that isn't poisonous I don't know what is. By poisonous I don't mean deadly.


----------



## CrazyAva

Oh yeah there are several different kind of recluse spiders, the brown recluse is one of the more poisonous.  It eats the flesh where the bite is and if not treated will keep rotting flesh and cause infection, fever and death if it's not taken care of.  You have to have surgery to completely remove all infected tissue.


----------



## CrazyAva

Pretty nasty huh?


----------



## DarkEyes

Back with some new stuff!
THe  next generation of spiders is making thier debut.


----------



## angelikmermaid

ok those spiders are freakisly to big.  the pics are good tho.... thay just really creep me out. 

this one time me and my mom was rideing in the car and my mom starts singing the istsy bitsy spiders song... and so i ask her, why she was singing that song? she replied and said becuz there is a spiders comeing down from the ceiling right beside you.. omg i started freaking out and screaning!!! and the sad thing is... it was a small little spiders


----------



## jadin

Your mom RULES!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

jonmikal said:
			
		

> great shots!  what the heck are those 4 holes on its back?



Missile tubes....


----------



## Picksure

A little out of focus, but its my best so far............


----------



## bshearer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

angelikmermaid said:
			
		

> ok those spiders are freakisly to big.  the pics are good tho.... thay just really creep me out.
> 
> this one time me and my mom was rideing in the car and my mom starts singing the istsy bitsy spiders song... and so i ask her, why she was singing that song? she replied and said becuz there is a spiders comeing down from the ceiling right beside you.. omg i started freaking out and screaning!!! and the sad thing is... it was a small little spiders



Actually, Those last 2 are the  "small little spiders" for this type of spider!

Here's another one of my favorites. Im still hunting for different types of spiders, but all the other spiders I've found are camera shy :? 






And some more...


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Now I know I already posted these but I couldn't help myself.. lol.. I really dig on these shots for some reason...


----------



## conch

2Stupid2Duck, your last pic really creeps me out! :shock: 

how big is the spider?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LOL. It's not so big mate. That's the marvels of macro.  The lizard was about 6 cm long so I guess the spider would have been about 4 cm.


----------



## angelikmermaid

sucks to be the lizard...


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

angelikmermaid said:
			
		

> sucks to be the lizard...


----------



## cmptrdewd

OMG!
All those are REALLY creapy!  ale: 
Now I can't sleep! :shock: 

Even though I really hate spiders, I'll try to get some photos.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LOL. Actually, I quite like the middle shot of just the lizard. You can see every scale... and feel his helplessness... mwhahahahahaha


----------



## cmptrdewd

O THAT POOR LIZARD! :cry:


----------



## yaji

ew ew ew ew... i hate spiders... the closeups almost make me sick... but, the lizard one is pretty cool... regardless, its creepy and gross!


----------



## julz

spiders are lovely, i wish we had some big ones so i can take pics of them, instead we only get ugly bathroom spiders, dont like them =(


----------



## DarkEyes

julz said:
			
		

> spiders are lovely, i wish we had some big ones so i can take pics of them, instead we only get ugly bathroom spiders, dont like them =(



Yah! Someone who shares my Empathy for Spiders


----------



## Sergiozal

Nobody did it? So let me start...
Not really sharp, but I am improving...

Here a dragonfly that "invaded" my flat on 9th floor. I was amazed that one of these could appear here in middle of our big City of São Paulo, and just when I was making some photos in my home made macro studio.







An ant carrier, in our bigger park:
(I should have made a reflector to give better light to the ant)


----------



## Corry

Threads merged!


----------



## DarkEyes

...vwaaahh ha ha!!!


----------



## Sergiozal

Hmmmm... my poor english fooled me again 
I am still trying to figure out what "Creepy Crawlies" means... hehe

Great shots here, but it seems one of the less posted threads.


----------



## doenoe

Here are some of my pics:
A emperor scorpion, its a pet






A cricket, kind of a pet, crickets are feeders for my scorpion and bearded dragons





Just a spider outside, if you look closely, you'll see it is having dinner





Greetz Daan


----------



## dirtnapper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sergiozal

It's not really original picture, but I am happy that I was able to do it


----------



## dfr

` Notice the water, not a ripple. He is very still when he is waiting.


----------



## Sergiozal

dfr said:
			
		

> ` Notice the water, not a ripple. He is very still when he is waiting.


What a pity he is not lit by the front, a reflector would have helped a lot!
Where is it? Your bath tube?


----------



## photong




----------



## SlySniper

Hello,

I thought this would be a cool little Theme.


Some kind of yellow bug on a yellow flower






Butterfly with Wings Open





Young Bee





BumbbleBee





I hope people add to this!  

Comments?


----------



## JEFFB

Hey ^^ I like that pic of the bumblebee, you must have been pretty close. 

Tell what the crap this thing is?? 
http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/_IGP0635%20crop%20%28Small%29.jpg


----------



## dalebe

This is one i posted when i first joined the forum, so i thought it would be appropriate to put it on here, and i still don't know what it is


----------



## LaFoto

Cool theme, although methinks there is a Theme called "Creepy Crawlies" somewhere already...

Edited due to broken links


----------



## SlySniper

JEFFB said:
			
		

> Hey ^^ I like that pic of the bumblebee, you must have been pretty close.
> 
> Tell what the crap this thing is??


 
Ya, I was kinda scared too beacuse, I dont wanna get stung!

That looks like some kind of "gnat".  I think thats how its spelled, its pronounced "nat". Sort of like a mix of a fly and an ant.

I like how only the "gnat" and the tree is focused, nice shoot!

*--------------------------------------------*



			
				dalebe said:
			
		

> This is one i posted when i first joined the forum, so i thought it would be appropriate to put it on here, and i still don't know what it is


 
That is 100% a Dung Beatle.  They roll up dung and I think, they lay their eggs in it so that their kids have something to eat.  Cool Pic!

----------------------------------

Darn it LaFoto, I thought this was the only one of its kind.  I did do a serch, and I found the one your talking about, but, it was in the General Forum.  Nice pics!


----------



## Corry

Threads merged.


----------



## dalebe

SlySniper, thanks for the enlightenment, now i can tell my kids what it is.


----------



## SlySniper

core_17 said:
			
		

> Threads merged.


 
Ooohhh... magic.  Great idea!



			
				dalebe said:
			
		

> SlySniper, thanks for the enlightenment, now i can tell my kids what it is.


 
LoL, glad I could help, although I dont think many kids find Dung Beatles "cool" if you know what I mean.  But, knowledge never hurt.:thumbup: 

Here is another view of the bummblebee.

BummbleBee


----------



## SlySniper

Hey,

I can't belive how lucky I am to find a Praying Mantis in my front yard! Of course, I took pictures of it on the lawn, but, it was so sunny outside, all the pictures looked TERRIEBLE! So, I took the little guy inside a box and waited for some clouds which came in about 20 minutes. After the clouds came, I went outside again and starting shooting again. Heres what I got:


Angle 1






Angle 2





Angle 3





Off course, I let him go into my backyard, unharmed.  I'm sooo glad I got that oppertunity!

Comments?


----------



## JTHphoto

SlySniper said:
			
		

> That is 100% a Dung Beatle. They roll up dung and I think, they lay their eggs in it so that their kids have something to eat. Cool Pic!


 
 


There are some great pics here, i love all the dragonflies. The B&W one on the chain link fence is awesome.


----------



## dirtnapper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SlySniper

Well, that is the first time I have EVER seen one up close and personal. I was walking back home from school and JUST happend to look at my yard at the last second and saw it.

Nice picture!  I wish the face was in focus tho.


----------



## jadin

JEFFB said:
			
		

> Tell what the crap this thing is??



I really want to say it's a mayfly.


----------



## SlySniper

A big spider.  I usully get closer, but, I was kinda scared.


----------



## SlySniper

Not really creepy, but, a bug non-the-less.


Butterfly





p.s. _Something had taken a bit off its wings.  Poor thing couldn't even fly away from me, thats how I got so close.  So, I picked it up, and set it on a flower._


----------



## DavidF

I figured for my first real photo post I'd jump into the Creepy Crawlies thread since my main interest is tarantulas. I think they make great subjects. These pics were taken last summer and I wasn't really sure of what I was doing...just kinda point and click shooting really. Anyway, hope you like them.  The first was taken with my Fuji S5000.

This guy wouldn't sit still so this was really the best shot I could get of him.





This was done with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel





Thanks for looking.

:cheers:
-David


----------



## leonardo.paris

Well...a macro featuring this....can you handle? Argh!

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=408


----------



## Giles

Praying Mantis on the windowsill





Spider on the carpet





Bee on a spring onion flower

I hope you like them


----------



## Kevin D Burns




----------



## Giles




----------



## Sk8man

i think this is the place for my little fella...


----------



## crayolamarker




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Mega-bump.  Bugs need love too ya know :hug::




Crouching green lynx by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Habronattus brunneus - female by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Brown Widow (Latrodectus geometricus) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

^^Good Stuff




Jumper by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Getting Messy by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Hopper by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

TY Justin :thumbup:




The Sentinel by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr





Crab spider (Mecaphesa sp.) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr





Waste not... by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Not really creepy but



Photogenic Butterfly - Happy New Year by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Hmmmmm by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Hi There by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Fly Profile by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Wings by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_8439 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK-7885-2 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_8525 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_9107 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0215_14-June_NelsonDeweyStatePark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0213_14-June_NelsonDeweyStatePark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Dragonfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Busy bee at Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Spider bokeh by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Dragonfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy bee in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Watch out for dung beetles in the road






Or else...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Mi Casa...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...su casa


----------



## Space Face

I had to Google that foreign language thing.  Makes sense now tho and I bet there's a few invertebrates who end up regretting visiting that particular establishment.  Good effect to with the dew.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Space Face said:


> Good effect to with the dew.



" Come on in and have a drink ". Thanks for the look and nice words.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Like Kirk said, you have a great knack for the macro.


----------



## Space Face

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Like Kirk said, you have a great knack for the macro.




Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper

bugging me by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A slightly better shot than my avatar of a jumping spider feeding.


----------



## TATTRAT

Little Spider by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A "cutsey-wootsey-cuddelypoo" Hadrurus arizonensis (desert hairy scorpion) wishing I would go away and turn out the lights.



Same scorpion fluorescing under a UV light; yes they actually do glow.  This is actually bad for their exoskeletons so very brief periods of UV fluorescing only please.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Waxworm


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15

Horrible looking creatures.........


----------



## Philmar

An itsty bitsy spider silhouetted by Queen Street traffic lights by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------

